# Stingray seats



## buck sova (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello, are the stingray seat pans dated? And are they different from year to year  other than with reflector tabs and the junior seats


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 6, 2018)

buck sova said:


> Hello, are the stingray seat pans dated? And are they different from year to year  other than with reflector tabs and the junior seats



  Pans are not dated but there are at 4 styles of them... 6 if you count the krate style..


----------



## buck sova (Jul 6, 2018)

mcmfw2 said:


> Pans are not dated but there are at 4 styles of them... 6 if you count the krate style..



Are there a year break of difference?


----------



## krateman (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't know enough about them to inform you about all the differences of the seats. I do know that there were 2 different seat styles for the '68-'73 Krates/Sting-Rays. I think from the first Sting-Rays in '63 through the '67 model year, there were 3 different ones? The flat, Polo seat and then 2 different others, maybe made by Persons, from the end of the flat ones until the beginning of the '68 models.


----------



## krateman (Aug 10, 2018)

We need to start a parts recognition area in the Sting-Ray section here for ALL the Sting-Rays/Krates/Manta-Rays and maybe include the girls style Sting-Rays, as well. All Chicago-made ones from '63-'81.


----------

